# Adriatic or Sardinia



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

We are planning a four week round trip to Italy; probably ending up staying on either the Adriatic coast (Puglia maybe) or Sardinia using our camping cheques in September
We will be towing a Smart car so we would be able to explore although this makes the Sardinia trip a bit expensive
We also have two well-travelled Jack Russell dogs that are very people friendly and like to socialise
I can get to the Adriatic coast OK, but what is the best way to get to Sardinia (via Corsica or direct ferry from Italy (or France?))
Has anyone done this and could you recommend a site to stay
Regards
MGA Coupe


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Italy*

Good evenig

We spent 6 months last year in Sicily. Go there the weather is fantatic and the island is full of olde worlde places and upto date modern places. Palermo is a driving experienc never forgotten.

Agood camp site is one at Finale on the north coast, Rais Gerbie.

Neil


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

See our thread Sardinia in April, started in March 2009.

Also a (much better) trip blog by Peejay in Sept 07 referred to in that thread.

We went from Livorno to Olbia with Moby Lines, there is a good aree da sosta at Marina da Pisa en route for the ferry.
Sardinia is beautiful, beaches of fine white sand, that navy blue sea . . . 

The Sardinians are pleasant and friendly, obviously not Italian (sorry eddied, Italians are friendly too!) but they look to be quite a different race, more like the Greeks or the Portuguese, though Italian is the language to use. 

Lots of places to wildcamp, we especially like the coast just S. of Olbia; the very North is jetset and snobby . . .will try to write up a better blog . . .we didn't get to the South at all, we spent so long drindling on the charming East coast.

Interesting prehistoric buildings called nuragghi everywhere, but otherwise the buildings are not Italian in style . . .

Have fun, it's a lovely place!

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you fancy Sardinia, see my 2007 blog...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-289.html

It was 2007 though and things might have changed, prices probably gone up (alot).
At the time, the cheapest crossing for us was with Moby lines from Livorno - Olbia with camping on board. As always though, its best to shop around.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Palermo*

Hello,

I am thinking of this as a trip for Winter to Sardinia or Sicily

Maybe drive to Livorno and then Ferry to Palermo.

Was thinking driving down for a couple of weeks, maybe 4 max.

Any suggestions?

TM


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

This thread seems to have ground to a halt which is sad, as we are also thinking of a trip down through Italy to Sicily, then by ferry to Sardinia and ferry again to Corsica. Finally, ferry back to France. Timing, possibly next Spring March/April/May.

There is a brilliant 2007 blog by peejay, but is there any current wisdom out there? 

We are under the impression that Corsica is not motorhome-friendly - is that right?

Is security a particular issue - what are recommendations - deadlocks - alarms - other?


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

We travelled from Genoa to Sardinia (Porto Torres) a couple of years ago, and stayed in a few places in Sardinia over a six week period. Great place to visit, especially with a small car. Liked the southeast corner best, spectacular scenery, best for weather and not too tourist-laden. Favourite site was Spiaggia del Riso near Vilasimius in the far south east corner, right on the beach. We found loads of spectacular wild camping spots as well, all by the sea. One of our best holidays.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We loved Sardinia, went there from Livorno in April 2009, and returned via Piombino - a nice small port. 

Our favourite strip of coast was just S. of Olbia, where we dawdled for 2 weeks . . . didn't get as far as the South . . .

We keep meaning to do the Corsica - Sardinia - Sicily run but have been put off because the Corsicans don't like the French, and we live in France and have French no. plates.

The Sardinians seem much less irascible, and the country, though very rugged in parts, has some gentle slopes, especially in the West.

The beaches are fabulous, they are pretty laid back about vans parked up, the architecture isn't Italian in style except for one or two towns such as Bosa which was Venetian. The wild flowers in the Spring are something else, we were able to join the library, and borrowed a book on local flora, which was well worth while.

We don't think you would have trouble with the Corsicans in a British van, other members may like to comment here.

Have not yet been to Sicily - the trouble with taking in so many destinations in one trip is that the impact of the first is overlaid with the second and so on.

Helen


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

*Italy /Sicily /Sardinia/ Corsica / France*

Some interesting stuff on this forum.
Anybody done the complete circuit down to the "toe" of Italy and then back to France via the islands ?
Would be interested..........esp if anyone's done it in winter!
Garcia


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi

Me and Mrs KC10 went to Sardinia in February 2009. During the two weeks we were there we pretty much drove around the coast only cutting off the most northern tip.

What nature gave Sardinia is stunning, it is probably the most naturally beautiful place I have seen. The rocks are amazing looking like giant moulds of putty and the little town of Paulo (sp) is beautiful and I got to live a childhhood dream of standing where James Bond did in 'The spy who loved me' when he got his lotus delivered by Q. I know I'm a saddo. The national park is also beautiful but a bit unnerving as most of the roads have collapsed at least once and you just have to hope it doesn't happen when you're on it. 

The downside is that the island it's not well looked after. Many of the towns are depressingly ugly and we saw beaches, the rocks the golden sand and that water but littered with rubbish, washing machines and tyres. It was sad to see.

Sardinia holds a lot of great memories for us but we wouldn't go back but I'm glad that I went. So to answer your question, I'd choose the Adriatic. 

Keith


----------



## howardandsue (Jan 7, 2007)

A couple of us are doing the complete circuit down to the "toe" of Italy and then back to France via the islands in April through June. We have booked the Sicily to Sardinia and the Corsica to Nice ferries as they are limited. We are hoping to stay in Sosta and Aires where possible but so far cannot find any off site camping opportunities in Corsica. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------

